# Let's play a game...



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Let's play a game... It's called when do I get my return. Basically list when you filed and if you have or haven't received your refund yet.

I filed Jan 31st and haven't received my refund yet.


----------



## Anonü (Sep 15, 2015)

Feb 6th-haven't gotten it yet. Filed with turbotax. Not my first year with 1099. First year filing joint with my wife though. Could take between 7-21 days the app says


----------



## Geo Esquivel (Aug 6, 2015)

Filed the 4th, no refund yet (2/13)


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Still no refund, my return has said being process since the feb 3rd. Anyone else get theirs yet


----------



## Anonü (Sep 15, 2015)

That's crazy. Haven't gotten mine yet but it should be here in the next few days according to turbo tax. Mine processed and was accepted on a Sunday. The day after I did them. What did you use to do yours? Have you used the IRS refund checker?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

If memory serves (no guarantee ) it's usually about ten days to two weeks after filing if you choose direct deposit, but the IRS says to allow 21 days after they receive your return. I think the earlier you file, the quicker the refund comes.
I'm not in any hurry this time, because I kept my money throughout the year instead of letting them hold it interest free.
So they only owe me $50.
If you haven't already tried it, Google "where's my refund" for the IRS.gov link.


----------



## Geo Esquivel (Aug 6, 2015)

Okay. 

Accepted on the 4th, just got approved today (2/18) with a DDD of 2/22.

Good luck all


----------



## Anonü (Sep 15, 2015)

I got my federal on the 18th. No state taxes here. So 12 days. Pretty quick.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

IRS accepted my return on Feb 20, deposit of refund showed up today, Feb 29.


----------

